# Baby blue Firebird.



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

Doesnt everybody have one? Just kidding,made up some cars for myself when I had a break in the action.So far I molded an olive drab Mach I,Baby blue with blue glass Firebird and a turquoise firebird (not shown).Hope you enjoy.
Christian


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Wow, great work! Loving the Mustang!


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Pretty!!! I like the way they came out! :thumbsup:


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

Wow - those sure came out great!!


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

A few more recent cars i made,my unlikely favorite is the gray Mustang.Still waiting on my chrome to get back from the plate shop.just wanted to share and maybe make a fellow slot head smile.
Christian


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

those are some fresh stock tjet cars, i like them alot fact is i,m starting to have an apperciation for out of the box stuff. i,m just guessing but if i have 150 lil cars(never counted) i have 1 stock ferrari thats it . the lt blue fire bird is interesting


----------



## buzzinhornet (Jan 20, 2000)

Gave me a smile Guess I'm a slot head.


----------



## RacerDave (Mar 28, 2006)

Wow those look nice. I really like the Mach 1. Dave.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

That fastback Mustang should be in production!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Awesome stuff. I'll be watching for a pic of the turquoise Bird, if you get around to it. I always like the idea of creating phantom Auroras in colors they never did...

--rick


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

This bird has flown..er..um has been done for a while,here it is with its sister the limebird and an orange AMX.


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

NICE! dang they look authentic... that lime one is killer

--rick


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

ParkRNDL said:


> NICE! dang they look authentic... that lime one is killer
> 
> --rick


Thanks guys..the lime car certainly is a "twist" lol
twist of lime...is this thing on??
Christian


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

ParkRNDL said:


> NICE! dang they look authentic... that lime one is killer
> 
> --rick


Yes they do!. Just add that little plastic box, yellow end caps and sponge who would know. :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

Had to check it out for myself.


----------



## bluerod (Nov 1, 2005)

chris the cars look great just as good as the other chris guy i know years ago thank for work bob


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

Love the Mach1 Chris, I had one at one time, but then I got married. Oh well thats another story, LOL. Still wish you could come up with a real nice 61" Starliner. :thumbsup:


----------

